# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - IDE Add-Ins >  VB Addin - Hex Finder

## dis1411

simple hex to number or number to hex conversion at your fingertips

use regsvr32 then look for it in Add-Ins -> Hex Finder

edit: added VB output and source

----------


## dis1411

.

----------


## si_the_geek

The code within this thread (submitted on 01-26-2004 at 09:48 PM) has been tested and verified by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but the supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that the code is error free, or that it performs exactly as desribed.

It is recommended that you manually check the code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------

